# Red Dog Ranch in Ramona Anyone?



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

HI!!

I am in full puppy fever mode. I have been waiting for my little guy for a year+... So we are pretty anxious for him. I was just curious if anyone has had experience with this breeder, Red Dog Ranch in Ramona CA ? 
They seem very responsive and I have no complaints, just wanted to get others' opinions of their pups etc. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

No info on your post.

But welcome to the forum and good luck with your search for a PUP.  ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi! 

We live in San Diego. Our boys are from Rusty Dog Ranch, another breeder in Ramona so we researched all the local breeders. 

I have heard overall good things about Red Dog Ranch. I know that they sell "pet quality" and "show quality" dogs and their show quality dogs have done well in shows and many of their dogs have had success in hunting. I know that the dogs live in their home and are members of the family. We know several dogs from Red Dog and they are all very sweet, athletic, and have nice temperaments. No known health issues among any that I know. I know that the breeder is very responsive and supportive of her owners. 

The cons of the breeder that I have heard, are that some of the dogs do not fit within AKC standard and tend to be very big. Some of the girls I have met are 65+ lbs and they are not heavy, they are just big. I also know that she has been criticized for having many dogs and many litters each year. 

Overall all my friends that have dogs from Red Dog Ranch are very happy and they love their dogs.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

That is helpful, thanks! I am hoping for a big boy...I met the sire and fell in love with his temperament and size. Good to know they have had hunting success as well (from an outside source), my husband is very excited to start that chapter of the pup's life.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Great! Do you live in San Diego? Maybe we will see you around at some Vizsla meetups. 

Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome samkins!
My boy Fergy (4 mo.) was sired by Red Dog, as was my previous V girl. Both dogs are delightful in all aspects...smart, attractive, energetic, Velcro, affectionate, birdy etc etc. They have very pleasing temperament's, are easy to train, and I know our first V had perfect hips ( X-ray). Our v girl was normal size, reached 56 lbs at her max, Fergy is a singleton pup, so he may be a bit bigger, but right now he seems normal size approx 25 lbs. Fergy comes from Rocky Mountain Vizsla, but spent his last week at the Red Dog Ranch with his family getting some socialization, since he had no littermates. I have some pictures of him surrounded by the Red Dogs of all ages... PM me if you have questions.  
I'm excited for you, we might be family!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Is this dog going to be used for hunting?


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

How exciting! It's hard to stay patient but it is also lots of fun that you'll get to bring a puppy home soon!
It seems like you got some great information about the breeder now. I would still recommend visiting them. Pictures and stories alone isn't enough: go visit and meet their dogs. You might also want to visit other breeders so that you can have a feel for the differences in their lines.
I visited breeders around San Diego (including Alpine: Peggy Vistercil where I got mine from). They all had great dogs but there are some differences that you can notice when you visit. This would also give you a chance to meet the parents of the litter and make you feel more confident about your choice.
You might also want to look into how to pick a puppy from the litter and think about which qualities are most important to you. And you might find it important to have the first pick of the litter.
Good luck and I'm looking forward to seeing you and your pup at one of the vizsla meetups in San Diego in the future!


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I have met the sire, we have had some set backs along the way... the original parents did not work out, and then next litter was canceled due to timing, so all in all once he is at home, over a year waiting. We did visit Rocky Mtn, were were going to get a pup from a combined litter. 

*@ tknafox2* i think that was the litter we were planning for. But we were told after 5 weeks, that she wasn't pregnant, then while we were on our honeymoon i got an email that she had 1 male pup and since were were 1st pick he could be ours.... the timing wasn't right as we started to make travel plans when we found out she wasn't pregnant. I am so glad he found a good home. 

He will be our family dog as well as for hunting.


----------

